# Multi-Part Episodes



## Emacee (Dec 15, 2000)

It's sort of frustrating when Tivo Suggestions records only one part of two part episode of a series. Since the episode title almost always includes Part I and Part II, Tivo should add a few lines of code to record both parts (or neither part) of a two-part episodes.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

TiVo uses neither the episode title nor the series title when determining whether or not an episode will be picked up by a season pass. It uses the unique IDs assigned by Tribune.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

lpwcomp said:


> TiVo uses neither the episode title nor the series title when determining whether or not an episode will be picked up by a season pass. It uses the unique IDs assigned by Tribune.


OP is referring to suggestions though. I would agree with them.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

magnus said:


> OP is referring to suggestions though. I would agree with them.


The main point is that it is not "a few lines of code."


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

lpwcomp said:


> The main point is that it is not "a few lines of code."


Very true. I did not say it would be easy or worth doing.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

At what point is a multi-part episode a "series"? You could consider Downton Abby a 6-part multi-episode show. (no idea how many parts it is, but it is an ongoing narritive)


----------



## Emacee (Dec 15, 2000)

Checking Back. Problem Not Solved.

Again, issue is Season Passes only recording one part of a two part episode. I just noticed Dallas on TNT next Monday has a two part season finale. Tivo was set to record part I, not part II. Since cable channels typically repeat episodes on the same night (listed as "new" each time) it seems the only solution is manually checking the guides.

Apparently this is not much of a problem to some. Only thing is Tivo was supposed to be easier to program than my old VCR - especially with the Season Pass feature. This pretty much amounts to old style manual recording. Or alternatively, viewing these missing episodes "On Demand." But if I do that, why do I need any future Tivos to record shows?

I can appreciate that Tribune Media is involved in some way. But Tivo (and cable companies which offer their own DVRs) are among their major customers. They should be able to work with Tribune on this - assuming anybody cares.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Emacee said:


> Checking Back. Problem Not Solved.
> 
> Again, issue is Season Passes only recording one part of a two part episode. I just noticed Dallas on TNT next Monday has a two part season finale. Tivo was set to record part I, not part II. Since cable channels typically repeat episodes on the same night (listed as "new" each time) it seems the only solution is manually checking the guides.
> 
> ...


I suggest you look at the the SP entry and see if it tells you why the second episode is not being recorded. I suspect you have a conflict. I just created a "NEW only" SP for "Dallas" and it picked up both episodes just fine although it did have to go with the second showing of "Brave New World" since there was a conflict with the first showing.


----------

